

Hopper, the $22M, 6-years-in-the-making travel planning website, goes alpha - danso
http://skift.com/2013/08/30/first-look-at-the-22-million-6-year-in-the-making-travel-planning-website-hopper/

======
spin_angle
Color me unimpressed.

